# Oil pan Sludge



## mathis30264 (Aug 20, 2021)

How to clean oil pan without remove oil pan, and without run engine( because red oil light)







?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I love sludge porn. It makes me feel smart. 

I found what looked like a time capsule, 15 year old 530i for sale. My interest went away when I looked down the oil fill hole.

The oil pick-up screen is probably clogged up.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

mathis30264 said:


> How to clean oil pan without remove oil pan, and without run engine( because red oil light)
> View attachment 1039043
> ?
> View attachment 1039042


Sludge is one thing, but lack of lubricity due to oil starvation is another. Oil won't be rebuild metal. That looks horrible, just horrible. With that level of sludge and lack of care, you do not want to do a quick clean, which can dislodge the sludge, block your oil pick up, and roach your engine. To do it right is to pull the pan and clean the pickup, but not too convenient (7-10 hours for a pan drop and replacement), but if not, some light gasoline/kerosene/diesel on a rag/toothbrush to clean up the head/cam while sopping up/catching the debris, with the drain plug out. With cam cover off, then rinse the head with cheap thin oil (0w) to catch and remove debris via the drain hole. Add 1.5 qts of marvel mystery oil and 5.5 of 5w-30 conventional or full syn (conventional only due to cost of frequent drain/fills), drain/fill every 500 miles for 2000 miles, remove cam cover and inspect. After than, dial back to a quart of MMO and 6 of a full syn of your preference and drain/fill every 3k miles until you are satisfied the engine is "good." You'll need to remove the VANOS screens upstream of the solenoids as they look the same and are starving your VANOS solenoids (cam phasing). Pull the oil pressure sending unit next to the oil filter and inspect the passage if you can. 

The '76 350 I put into my Olds looked worse but runs great 10k miles later, but I cleaned the heads vigorously with gasoline with the engine on a stand and the pan off, and inverted the engine, before doing the above.


----------



## lovbyts (May 17, 2015)

Im in no way suggesting this. Back in the day we use to dump a gallon or 2 of diesel fuel or kerosene into the engine with no plugs and crank it over a few times or spin it by hand and let it set for a few hours then drain it and fill with oil, run it about 10 minutes and drain the oil and fill again.


----------



## mathis30264 (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for your reply.
I have removed le oil pan and clean the sludge.


----------

